# Celtic Woman and PS22 Chorus Sing "You Raise Me Up"



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

Acoustic version (2010)


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2015)

This song is very dear to my heart.  My late husband was going to sing this as my niece went down the aisle at her wedding.  Instead, we played it at his memorial service (Josh Groban's performance).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

My condolences Jujube, hugs. :rose:  He sings it very beautifully.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Beautiful song, I loved both versions. Jujube, my sympathies also.


----------

